# Super Sport decals



## momo608 (Jan 24, 2016)

So about those decals. Yeah it looks like Bicyclebones blew it on the font, BUT, didn't Velocals blow it on the type of decal. They're are Vinyl stickers right? So what's worse.

Here is that same bike I put up in the other thread


 obviously before the transformation.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 24, 2016)

That would suck, thought they were waterslide :\


----------

